# Lake Oconee Open Tournament



## Latty2 (Mar 22, 2016)

The Oconee County Bass club is putting on a Open Tournament  on March 26th from the Public Ramp. 

$80.00 per boat includes big fish 
1 in 7 payout 
Safe light to 330


Contact Jeff at 706-202-7268


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 22, 2016)

To bad that's open day of turkey season


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 27, 2016)

*Open*

How did it go? turn out/weights?


----------



## cuz1220 (Mar 27, 2016)

I heard there were 11 boats.....  talk was that 2 spots were too be paid and big fish.  

guy putting tourney on won it and decided to pay only 1 spot after saying 2 were going to be paid that morning, also heard big fish wasn't paid at what it was supposed to be.

Id like to hear what happened........ there were some angry guys over at the store after the tourney.......


----------



## brian lee (Mar 28, 2016)

Not a good way to keep a reputation.


----------



## DeepweR (Mar 28, 2016)

Says 1/7 pay out? 14 boats makes 2 pay outs, 11 boats?


----------

